# I'd rather wear fur than go naked calendars



## Decatur (Dec 6, 2006)

Hey guys and gals,
Help support Furbearers Unlimited, right here in Indiana.These are great calanders and for a good cause. Nice looking girls wearing fur ....Help preserve our rights and promote the Outdoors and trapping.Great Christmas Gifts!

To order send 20.00$ to:
Furbearers Unlimited
524 N. 5th. St.
Bedford , Indiana 47421
Phone(812) 278-9677


----------

